# Bunny Hop//Cow hocks??



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Okay, first of all, since joining this site I have turned into the MOST paranoid puppy momma ever! Every time someone posts a problem about their puppy I automatically check mine for the same and think he has it! Second, I'm learning a lot of things that I had never heard of before. 

ANYWAYS, since reading a post about "bunny hopping" and "cow hocks", I'm freaking out. My puppy does this hop (or so I think). Should I be concerned about it? He is only 6 months old and I always just thought it was a puppy bounce he likes to do. But now I'm having second paranoid thoughts. Any insight on this? He does run A LOT at the dog park, and loves jumping high in the air for tennis balls. Could this have possibly affected his hips and caused the hop? I know his growth plates are still developing, but I thought since the ground is almost always soft and muddy that he should be okay. I've never let him run, wrestle, or jump for balls on hard cement. I hope I didn't do anything wrong. For the first month I had him I carried him up/down stairs and also lifted him on and off of my bed (actually did this for several months because my bed is so high).

Next, I'm having trouble determining if my dog is cow hocked or just clumsy. This might seem like a stupid question, but I've been sitting with him and comparing him with pictures and I just can't make the call. I feel as though my judgement is clouded because I'm worried.

I'm attaching videos and pictures (hopefully they work). Some of them aren't the best quality so I've added multiple. Don't mind the mess, he seems to only like the muddiest portion of the park


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Ooops, working on getting the videos on. One sec!


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Okay, here are the videos uploaded to youtube:

Reagan Run 3 - YouTube

Reagan Run 2 - YouTube


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

in my very unprofessional opinion I do see some bunny hopping. However as others have told me here that does not mean your puppy has hip dysplasia. The only way to tell is by an xray. Puppies can run very goofy. I know what you mean about reading the forum and becoming paranoid. I actually had to take a little break so that I would stop worrying myself crazy haha


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> in my very unprofessional opinion I do see some bunny hopping. However as others have told me here that does not mean your puppy has hip dysplasia. The only way to tell is by an xray. Puppies can run very goofy. I know what you mean about reading the forum and becoming paranoid. I actually had to take a little break so that I would stop worrying myself crazy haha



Haha my boyfriend actually told me to get off this site, I think I'm driving him crazy over all of this. 

I think my only peace of mind will come from x-rays


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

it looks like all the dogs are running the same to me.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I think the right left leg looks a little weak and it does look like he is planting both back legs together instead of striding. However, he is a puppy and this is a just from looking at the videos. 

It looks like overall he could use more muscle mass in his hind end. Do you do low impact exercise with him or is it all running and jumping? Rafi was like that when I adopted him at age 1.5. I built up his muscle, gave him supplements for his joints and don't let him overdo the high-impact exercise and he is doing great now at age 7.5.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

BowWowMeow said:


> It looks like overall he could use more muscle mass in his hind end. Do you do low impact exercise with him or is it all running and jumping? Rafi was like that when I adopted him at age 1.5. I built up his muscle, gave him supplements for his joints and don't let him overdo the high-impact exercise and he is doing great now at age 7.5.



We walk regularly, but not for too long of distances. I can attempt to increase that as well as some hiking. What supplements do you give him?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

He's a 6 month old goofy puppy, they all are. I wouldn't get too worried about it unless he's showing signs of pain. Getting up slow, not wanting to go up stairs, or just getting tired quickly.

If you're really worried about it, get x-rays done before you start with supplements and all that.


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

Woof, that's what I'm hoping for. I think I'm just being overly paranoid. Maybe I'll give it a few months. He doesn't show any signs of pain, practically drags me down the stairs when he really has to go to the bathroom LOL


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

He's a very good looking boy by the way. Kind of looks like my 8 month old pup. Do you have a pedigree?


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

I haven't registered him yet ( I have this awful habit of finally remembering to do it once I'll be charged a late fee), but his parents are Nai Tala von Schraderhaus (DN30744308) and Cerberus Modry Safir (DN31986101). Cerberus is on the pedigree database here: 

SG Cerberus Modrý Safír

(dam is not on it)


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Different lines. My boy's dam is a schraderhaus dog though. Good luck with him.


----------



## ChetsDad (Nov 9, 2013)

I know what you mean about being paranoid. My little guy is 5 months and I always freak myself out. Every week though he seems to hop less and less. Sometimes he hops up stairs, other times he goes up them normal. Same with running, when he goes fast, it looks like he hops, but each week it looks like his is figuring out those huge feet and long legs. You have a beautiful dog!


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

ChetsDad said:


> I know what you mean about being paranoid.  My little guy is 5 months and I always freak myself out. Every week though he seems to hop less and less. Sometimes he hops up stairs, other times he goes up them normal. Same with running, when he goes fast, it looks like he hops, but each week it looks like his is figuring out those huge feet and long legs. You have a beautiful dog!


Ugh I must be just freaking out then! Now that you mention it, he does seem to alternate. When he's just walking or trotting he seems fine. He really only does it when he's trying to keep up with the gang. Stairs he casually trots up and down as well. I'm going to wait it out and if it persists then I'll head to X-rays. Regardless of if it persists I still plan on doing pre-limns at 12 months. And thank you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh don't worry I am just the same- I'm always concerned there's something wrong with my boy max. My boyfriend too often tells me he is nuts.. We should be friends, we are could talk about our concerns together Hahahha 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

tottie86 said:


> Oh don't worry I am just the same- I'm always concerned there's something wrong with my boy max. My boyfriend too often tells me he is nuts.. We should be friends, we are could talk about our concerns together Hahahha
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahaha that's pretty much my life in a nutshell. My boy could sleep wrong and I'll call my boyfriend about it with whatever diagnosis I've come up with in my head ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tottie86 (Aug 23, 2013)

Mocha said:


> Hahaha that's pretty much my life in a nutshell. My boy could sleep wrong and I'll call my boyfriend about it with whatever diagnosis I've come up with in my head !
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Haha I once called my boyfriend because max was snoring in a way I thought wasn't normal.. Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mocha (Dec 3, 2013)

tottie86 said:


> Haha I once called my boyfriend because max was snoring in a way I thought wasn't normal.. Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hahahah I haven't done that... Yet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Relax and give your pup some time to grow. Bones and joints are probably still developing along with muscle mass.


----------



## bdirenzo0102 (Sep 20, 2015)

How did everything turn out my 9 month old is doing the same thing


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

bdirenzo0102 said:


> How did everything turn out my 9 month old is doing the same thing


I obviously am not the original poster but I have seen multiple threads asking the same thing. Some turn out to have HD others turn out to be 100% normal. The only way to be sure is X Rays, so if your worried that will be more useful than asking for advise on here :/


----------



## Stonevintage (Aug 26, 2014)

Mine did that a lot. I was very concerned when she was 9 mos old and it was still happening. Mine has a long body type and is tall. She also had a slight arch to her back. She was a gangly teenager and all out of proportion. They grow at different rates. Summer settled and is more in proportion now at 15 mos. The back is straight as the spine has grown and her legs, neck and shoulders have caught up to the length of her body. She has gained muscle and strong tendons, this has made a difference in her gait running and trotting.


----------

